
Ask HN: Do you read through mobile app intros? - aerialcombat
Upon an installation of a mobile app you will often see a series of pages &quot;welcoming&quot; you to the app. Maybe throw a few descriptions about the app, etc.<p>Do you read through them? Or do you just fly through them to get to the real stuff?<p>Is there a better&#x2F;best solution to this?
======
niftich
I don't 'discover' apps -- I always download a specific one I'm looking for
(based on external reviews, friend's recommendation, etc). So these
interstitial pages are rarely useful to me.

I suppose the answer might be different if I were downloading an app I've
never heard of before, but I am also having difficulty imagining why I'd want
to do that.

------
jenkstom
Good grief no. A better solution is a "help" menu item.

